# Μουσικές καρέκλες στο ΚΑΤ



## nickel (Aug 18, 2009)

Ένα μικρό, επώδυνο αλλά επουσιώδες, πρόβλημα με οδήγησε στο ΚΑΤ, σαν θεία παρέμβαση που αποσκοπούσε να μου γνωρίσει, εντελώς επιδερμικά, μια πλευρά της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας που ευτυχώς μου ήταν άγνωστη ως τώρα. Δεν μπορώ να σας κρύψω κάποιες κωμικοτραγικές λεπτομέρειες, αλλά σπεύδω από τώρα να πω ότι θα είναι άδικο να βγάλουμε γενικότερα συμπεράσματα από αυτές, όσο κι αν νιώθει κανείς τον πειρασμό. Είμαι βέβαιος ότι όλοι έχουν πολύ πιο σοβαρές ιστορίες να αφηγηθούν σε σχέση με το ΕΣΥ, οπότε συγχωρήστε μου αυτή την πιο ανάλαφρη ματιά.

Στα επείγοντα της ορθοπεδικής κλινικής όπου πήγα είδα ασθενείς που κούτσαιναν από το ένα σημείο στο άλλο, χωρίς να υπάρχει ένα καροτσάκι να τους κάνει τη διαδικασία λιγότερο επώδυνη. Είδα επίσης πολλούς σεκιουριτάδες που δεν είχαν εμφανή καθήκοντα. Τι γυρεύουν, αλήθεια, όλοι αυτοί οι υπάλληλοι ιδιωτικής εταιρείας σεκιούριτι στο νοσοκομείο; Είναι εκεί για να αποτρέπουν το ενδεχόμενο ταραχών εκ μέρους των αγανακτισμένων ασθενών;

Σταθείτε τώρα στο διάδρομο, απέναντι από την πόρτα του εξεταστηρίου. Σαν κινηματογραφικός φακός. Αριστερά από την πόρτα υπάρχουν καμιά δεκαπενταριά καρέκλες, οι μοναδικές στον διάδρομο. Κάποιοι κάθονται εκεί, άλλοι στέκονται όρθιοι. Ρωτάς και μαθαίνεις ότι η σειρά κρίνεται στις καρέκλες. Εδώ δεν έχουν ακούσει για τα χαρτάκια προτεραιότητας που έχουν οι τράπεζες και τα σουπερμάρκετ. Έτσι, κάποιοι καβγάδες είναι αναπόφευκτοι. Και οι αδικίες: η αλλοδαπή που δεν κατάλαβε καλά και δεν είχε φροντίσει να πάρει θέση, ο νεαρός που έχασε την ώρα του να περιμένει στο διπλανό εξεταστήριο. Κάποια στιγμή μια σεκιουριτού που στέκεται στην είσοδο του εξεταστηρίου και ρυθμίζει ποιοι περνάνε, εξηγεί ότι δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις στη σειρά αν (αναφέρει εξαιρέσεις που θα έπρεπε να είναι αναρτημένες σε εμφανές σημείο).

Το παράλογο: υπάρχουν δύο ουρές, «εξέταση» και «πλάκες». Δηλαδή σε κοιτάζει κάποιος γιατρός, αποφασίζει αν χρειάζεται να βγάλεις ακτινογραφίες, αν ναι, πηγαίνεις και τις βγάζεις και επιστρέφεις και περιμένεις στη δεύτερη ουρά για να σε εξετάσουν με πλάκες πλέον. Θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ μια πολύ πιο γρήγορη διεκπεραίωση όπου, αμέσως κατά την προσέλευσή σου, με δύο λόγια σε κάποιον γιατρό, αποφασίζεται αν πρέπει να βγάλεις πλάκες. Το αστείο είναι ότι όση ώρα περιμένεις για εξέταση (και είσαι στους πρώτους δεκαπέντε, βέβαια) μπορείς να περιμένεις καθιστός. Στη δεύτερη φάση, στην ουρά δεξιά από την πόρτα, όπου περιμένεις να ξαναμπείς για εξέταση με πλάκες αυτή τη φορά, εκεί περιμένεις _όρθιος_, ίσως άλλη τόση ώρα, ασχέτως κουτσαμάρας.

Η όλη υπόθεση έχει και το οπτικό μοτίβο που τη φέρνει κατευθείαν στα Όσκαρ της γελοιότητας. Είστε είπαμε πίσω από τον φακό, που είναι στραμμένος στην είσοδο του εξεταστηρίου, με τις δεκαπέντε περίπου καρέκλες στα αριστερά. Υπάρχει κόσμος και οι καρέκλες είναι όλες πιασμένες. Κάθε φορά που ο σεκιουριτάς φωνάζει «Για εξέταση», σηκώνεται αυτός που κάθεται στην πρώτη καρέκλα προς τη μεριά της πόρτας και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι σπεύδουν ο ένας μετά τον άλλο να μετακινήσουν τα οπίσθιά τους κατά μία θέση αριστερά (δεξιά όπως τους βλέπει ο φακός) σε μια αλλόκοτη μεξικάνικη «όλα». Κάποιος από τους όρθιους θα καταλάβει την τελευταία θέση. Πρέπει να σε πονάει πολύ το τραύμα σου για να μη γελάσεις μέχρι δακρύων.

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους οι γιατροί, δεν θα μπορούσε η δική μου περίπτωση να αποτελέσει κριτήριο. Αλλά ο σκηνοθέτης αυτής της ιλαροτραγωδίας στον διάδρομο αναμονής πρέπει να ξεπεράσει τον σοσιαλιστικό ρεαλισμό και να αναβαθμιστεί στον 21ο αιώνα.


----------

